# Crossing The Street For Dummies



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## GDPR (Dec 29, 2013)

I know this is meant to be funny,which it _is,_but I have a serious question.

When you're driving and a squirrel runs across the road,do you slam on your brakes to avoid hitting it or do you keep driving? I always slam on my brakes so I don't hit it.There's been times I have almost been hit from behind by doing that,but I just can't imagine somebody not trying to avoid hitting one.

There's even been times I have stopped my car,waiting for one to decide what they are going to do.I think they're going to cross the road to the other side, but then they decide they're going to go back from where they started from.

I'm never quite sure what to do!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 29, 2013)

I slow down and brake if it's safe to do so, or if I can safely slow and steer around it I might do that.

But the bottom line for me is crystal clear: I won't risk me or my passengers or other motorists if I'm in traffic or on a highway. Under those conditions, it's down to the squirrel or me and it's not going to be me.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 29, 2013)

rules of the road is just that  if you can slow down without harming others do so or slowing steer around them   but i have had to run over rabbits that do the same things as the squirrels because i could not put others in jeopardy  people behind or beside me   and i curse the dam rabbit for getting under my wheels   ugggg but it is very upsetting that is for sure  shakes me up some that i have harmed a living creature


----------

